# Eli Miller saddles



## janhan (Feb 12, 2014)

I just bought what was supposed to be an Eli Miller gaited saddle. Now that I have received it, there is nothing on it to identify it as Eli Miller. There is a very interesting logo stamped on the back of the seat but I don't see how to attach a picture of it here. Any ideas? Thanks-this is my first post here so may be I need some advice.

Hopefully I got this picture uploaded-I would really like to know what I have!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you look at it sideways it looks like Eli


----------

